# Seattle Install



## lyulyok (Mar 22, 2006)

Took about 2 hours. Worked very well but had to get a 3rd dish (have one for international) Apparently Dish 1000 does not work that well in the NW, so I have 3 X Dish 500 instead. Everything is up and going, looks beautiful too!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

So I assume you are set up for 110/119, 129, and 148?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Welcome to the fold. I've had E* for close to 10 years now and have never had any reception problems. I also get pretty solid OTA reception. I'm in northeast Seattle.

John


----------



## lyulyok (Mar 22, 2006)

Fifty Caliber said:


> So I assume you are set up for 110/119, 129, and 148?


Correct


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

lyulyok said:


> Took about 2 hours. Worked very well but had to get a 3rd dish (have one for international) Apparently Dish 1000 does not work that well in the NW, so I have 3 X Dish 500 instead. Everything is up and going, looks beautiful too!


Is this what the dealer suggested & installed. I'll get this configuration one of these days - 110/119, 129, and 121.

edit : BTW, can we get 121in Seattle ? I remember SuperDish didn't work here when they were instroduced.


----------



## lyulyok (Mar 22, 2006)

nataraj said:


> Is this what the dealer suggested & installed. I'll get this configuration one of these days - 110/119, 129, and 121.
> 
> edit : BTW, can we get 121in Seattle ? I remember SuperDish didn't work here when they were instroduced.


Yes, thats what the installer originally wanted, but not what Dish person told me on the phone. Not sure about the 121...


----------

